# Ремни для баяна/аккордеона



## Dante (2 Янв 2014)

Уважаемые пользователи сайта Goldaccordion! Прошу помочь мне с информацией о том, где можно приобрести качественные концертные ремни для аккордеона (качественные, это не барахло AMK, которыми усеян интернет). Идеальными ремнями, на мой взгляд, можно считать заводские ремни на баянах/аккордеонах PIGINI, это лучшее из того, что я когда-либо встречал. У самого были AMK, бляшки которых не прожили и полугода, кажется, что их бляшки сделаны не из металла, а пластилина. Хотелось бы приобрести настоящие ремни PIGINI, но облазив интернет, я даже фотографий этих ремней не нашёл. За информацию буду очень благодарен! :yes:


----------



## AlexandreF (3 Янв 2014)

Я купил вот такие, очень удобные.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/AKKORDEON-TRAGERIEMEN-80-mm-mit-Querriemen-NEU-/201001023
233?pt=Allgemeines_Musikinstrumente_ZubehГ¶r&hash=item2ecc983701
Правда я не даю концертов, но сделаны прочно.


----------



## Сергей С (3 Янв 2014)

Как вариант, могу подсказать из собственной практики. Играю на бариновском баяне 8 лет. Ремни прилагались, естественно. За все это время пришлось прошить в 2-х местах, профилактически, хотя играю ежедневно и с хорошей нагрузкой на ремни. Считаю хороший вариант и внешне и по удобству и по качеству. Насколько знаю, ремни можно купить на фабрике. Даже без баяна))


----------

